# Finally got my pic into FF



## Rag1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Spent 6 hours cooking my brisket and other goodies, and then another 6 hours trying to get a pic sent in. Damned computers.
Had a cold morning warming to a nice day.
I'm glad I have Monday off. :roll: 

http://usera.imagecave.com/Rag/FFCook/

Hope you guys had a great cook.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Man that is one hell of a plate!  
What was the stuffing in the fatty? It looked really good.


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 3, 2008)

Super Rag!


----------



## john pen (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks good enough to eat..nice job !


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 4, 2008)

A true artist at work. Great job.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes Barb did a great job.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man that is one hell of a plate!
> *What was the stuffing in the fatty? *It looked really good.




The fatty was different. Like a stir fry where you clean out the frig. 
I had ground up a bunch of meats brought home from judging a comp and stuff into a casing. (then froze). I thawed out this comp sausage and an equal amount of home made chorizo and mix together. Spread on the sausage like seen in the pic is; sauteed onions and red peppers, leftover sliced mushrooms, 4 cheese mex mix, shredded pepper jack cheese, garlic powder, Mike Mills cloned rub (oh, and the onions had a sprinkle of brown sugar when cooking), I think that's everything. After rolling up I sprinkled heavily with Wolf Bold rub.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! I'm surprised you got it to roll up.  
I'll have to try it.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Wow! I'm surprised you got it to roll up.
> I'll have to try it.



it was rolled out on plastic wrap and then rolled up like a sushi. Still had to be careful.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 4, 2008)

Very impressive!  When somebody uses oysters on the half-shell as a garnish, you know they're serious about their food.


----------



## WildFireEric (Feb 7, 2008)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Very impressive!  When somebody uses oysters on the half-shell as a garnish, you know they're serious about their food.


No kidding. When I saw that, I knew I had no chance of winning. I wonder if they'll award prizes based on who cooked the coldest weather. I think anyone's camera freezing or malfunctioning needs special condsideration.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Feb 7, 2008)

Rag pics look great. Cook my first fatty this past weekend and love it.  Yours looks mighty tasty. I can eat oysters raw or any other way they are cooked.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> Rag pics look great. Cook my first fatty this past weekend and love it.  Yours looks mighty tasty. I can eat oysters raw or any other way they are cooked.



Those were smoked as were the red peppers


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2008)

The finishe plate looked GREAT! I like your ideas on the fattie!


----------

